# Your Food Reserves For any Emergencies



## iprepare143 (Dec 11, 2010)

I recently learned about certain safety issues that can hit anyone during emergencies. One of them was the sufficient supply of food for the entire family. Upon thinking, I realized that your safety supplies must include some food items that are processed and packed such that they last for very long durations.


When I performed a quick Internet search, I found that thankfully, there are certain products by some leading emergency preparedness companies, which can help ensure that the food storage won’t be a problem during any long drawn natural disasters or any other emergencies. For example, a gourmet
food reserve by one of the companies online consists of several food items that appear to be delicious and lasting for up to 15 years. So, my question is, has anyone tried one of such readymade packed food supplies and has an idea about their shelf lives or their taste?


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*MRE's*



iprepare143 said:


> I recently learned about certain safety issues that can hit anyone during emergencies. One of them was the sufficient supply of food for the entire family. Upon thinking, I realized that your safety supplies must include some food items that are processed and packed such that they last for very long durations.
> 
> When I performed a quick Internet search, I found that thankfully, there are certain products by some leading emergency preparedness companies, which can help ensure that the food storage won't be a problem during any long drawn natural disasters or any other emergencies. For example, a gourmet
> food reserve by one of the companies online consists of several food items that appear to be delicious and lasting for up to 15 years. So, my question is, has anyone tried one of such readymade packed food supplies and has an idea about their shelf lives or their taste?


I have some MRE's that I purchased prior to 2000 that are still good.

They are very tasty and require no cooking but are better warmed up.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think you'll save a boat load of money if you go with bulk rice and beans, especially if you want to feed a family for any length of time. You can pack away some spices, a spanish/mexican cookbook (ebay/amazon) and hundreds of pounds of rice and beans for about $100. Aldi's has pinto beans for .65$/pound and Sams has rice for 20$/50pounds. Sams was getting $13to$14 for 50 pounds just 6 months ago. So get it now. 
The same $100 would only get you a couple days worth of food but since you asked about prepacked meals I have eaten my share of mre's too. Despite the horror stories, the newer ones are not to bad. I'd say on par with any frozen microwave meal. I hiked some of the AT years ago and I can't remember which brands of civilian food we carried, but it wasn't much better than mre's.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

iprepare143 said:


> *I recently learned about certain safety issues* that can hit anyone during emergencies. One of them was the sufficient supply of food for the entire family. *Upon thinking, I realized that your safety supplies must include some food *items that are processed and packed such that they last for very long durations.


After being a member of this forum for 3 months, a screen name of *iprepare*, and 3 links to preparedness sites in your sig line, you're just now learning about "certain safety issues... One of them was the sufficient supply of food."  Have you read anything contained in these pages or asked any questions in those 3 months? :scratch

If you have something to sell, please use the vendor section instead of making meaningless posts to bring your links back to the top of the discussions.

And if I'm wrong in my assessment, I apologize.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I have stored*



nj_m715 said:


> I think you'll save a boat load of money if you go with bulk rice and beans, especially if you want to feed a family for any length of time. You can pack away some spices, a spanish/mexican cookbook (ebay/amazon) and hundreds of pounds of rice and beans for about $100. Aldi's has pinto beans for .65$/pound and Sams has rice for 20$/50pounds. Sams was getting $13to$14 for 50 pounds just 6 months ago. So get it now.
> The same $100 would only get you a couple days worth of food but since you asked about prepacked meals I have eaten my share of mre's too. Despite the horror stories, the newer ones are not to bad. I'd say on par with any frozen microwave meal. I hiked some of the AT years ago and I can't remember which brands of civilian food we carried, but it wasn't much better than mre's.


I have stored 
200 lbs of long grain enriched white Rice.
150 lbs of dried pinto beans.
300 lbs of shell corn
150 lbs of red wheat

All these items are stored in sealed Mylar bags with oxy absorbers in 5 gal buckets.

These items should keep well for 20 years.

I have a hand cranked steel mill that I bought for around $25.00.

I regularly make cornbread , pancakes , bread , ect from these ingredents.

It is very good and the kids like it better than the same things cooked with store bought corn meal and flour.

You will also need a single screan sifter for the flour.

I keep a years supply of cooking oil and rotate it.

Lard keeps longer without turning rancid .

This is all long term food that I don't open or use.

The rest of my food storage is all caned meats ,chicken, cheese, fish, spam, ect

I have around 100 lbs of pasta sealed in buckets.

I regularlly add to these provisions.

I figure I'll windup feeding the kids and grandkids if things fall apart !


----------

